

Open Source Software: A Two-Way Street - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/open-source-two-way-street?

======
davidw
I've often thought the smart thing to do these days is to have mostly
everything open, except for the very tip of the pyramid, the crown jewels,
which are the (relatively) small bits that make your offering unique.

Infrastructure should be open by default.

------
mcherm
this is exactly the attitude that I think companies ought to have toward open
source. Unfortunately I work for a very large institutions and it is extremely
difficult to convince them even to permit their employees to contribute to
open source projects, much less contributing back to work the company does. It
is extremely difficult to explain to the legal department how open source
works.

